# L5740 12v in cab



## stanthepaunterman (Jul 1, 2021)

Looking for a constant 12 volt source in the cab of the tractor to install a mouse blocker.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 
Like mice? How about a solar unit? I use scented drier sheets or bar of Irish Spring shaved into an old margarine tub to keep the mice at bay. Most of the time, anyways!


----------



## stanthepaunterman (Jul 1, 2021)

Ya mice got into the headliner and built a mouse condo. They love that soya based wire. The unit has to run off of the battery in the tractor. Mouseblocker Pro


----------

